# A goodbye...



## rafyvitto (Jul 26, 2011)

Well guys my days developing for the htc holiday and its variants is officially over ive sold my vivid and bought an amaze 4g(your welcome to join me there), i tried to work around the issues this devices has, but its unique ril class and att signature on its incall mic routing proves to be more of an annoyance rather than a challenge, i loved this phone i really did but these two thing just makes it not worth developing for(atleast in my opinion), regarding my roms, all except from miui wont be seeing updates any further, i will continue to update miui until i see that its no longer needed of me, i will also be releasing the xperia time scape UI port i was working on and also an unannounced LG ics UI port, both ports will be released as POC(proof of concept) and anyone with the proper skills/knowledge may continue to work on them after of course asking for my full permission, with all this said i would also like to thank each and everyone of you for supporting my ports/roms over the course of these months, its was a pleasure and lots of fun developing for this community, also i would like to thank synergye/IOmonster for guiding me tru most of our ril pre builts wich i was able to port/work on most of my roms/ports, and so with this i say THANK YOU to each and everyone of you, and as always fuck xda!

Cheers guys!
Rafyvitto


----------



## Darkfleet (Jul 9, 2012)

It's really going to SUCK not having you here with us anymore.. God this is a real emotional time.. Why do I have to be locked into my contract with this phone :'( I wanna move with you rafy.. But I cannot. Goodbye man, have fun helping other people. I hope your new device is more easily developed for  I (I would send you some beers as a going away present, but sadly, Google play just took it all away


----------



## n4cht (Jul 13, 2012)

As someone who thoroughly enjoys your roms, would it be possible to get your "kitchen" for some of the stuff you're giving up on? I'd really like to give rom development a try but would much rather work with a project that works well that the community would enjoy as my starting point rather than starting fresh.

I was originally going to ask for MIUI but then I read that you're going to keep working on that for a while.

I'm definitely sad to see you go, and wish I had the money to follow you to whatever device you're using because your roms are top notch, but alas, I love my vivid and can't afford to phone hop.


----------



## Darkfleet (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## Darkfleet (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## elgreko16 (Aug 12, 2012)

Waoooooo, no kidding man....I know you are going to rock the amaze forum. I love you're work. Thankkksss for everything!!!!

Sent from my HTC Holiday using Tapatalk 2


----------



## shopliftersoftheworldunite (Sep 23, 2012)

This makes me sad. You are the only cool dev. I will follow you. Fuck xda and fuck WCX. Can you give me your PayPal info?

Sent from my HTC PH39100 using RootzWiki


----------



## prahasta (Sep 10, 2012)

,


----------



## calikevin (Jun 28, 2012)

Amaze 4G... Is this where synergy and co went too?

Sent from my HTC Holiday using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rafyvitto (Jul 26, 2011)

shopliftersoftheworldunite said:


> This makes me sad. You are the only cool dev. I will follow you. Fuck xda and fuck WCX. Can you give me your PayPal info?
> 
> Sent from my HTC PH39100 using RootzWiki


There's a donation link under my avatar picture, right after my google+ link, thank you in advance greatly appreciate your support bro.


----------



## azz72 (May 27, 2012)

Rafy thanks man for all ur time and ur knowledge on this device. You also tought us a lot and I know everyone appreciates it, I most certainly do.. I'm moving to Samsung really soon becouse of the limitations of this device ..anyways good luck with everything you do and thanks again.

Sent from my HTC Holiday using RootzWiki


----------



## bigtjmc (Apr 7, 2012)

Thanks raffy for all the hard work and awesome roms , I'm new to all the android stuff but either way sad to see you go and good luck on the next journey.


----------



## cor–master (Jul 21, 2012)

Good luck, your not the only developer to leave. I can't blame any of them, this phone sounds like a real headache. Thanks for your efforts in improving the vivid!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hovadrive (Sep 19, 2012)

rafyvitto said:


> Well guys my days developing for the htc holiday and its variants is officially over ive sold my vivid and bought an amaze 4g(your welcome to join me there), i tried to work around the issues this devices has, but its unique ril class and att signature on its incall mic routing proves to be more of an annoyance rather than a challenge, i loved this phone i really did but these two thing just makes it not worth developing for(atleast in my opinion), regarding my roms, all except from miui wont be seeing updates any further, i will continue to update miui until i see that its no longer needed of me, i will also be releasing the xperia time scape UI port i was working on and also an unannounced LG ics UI port, both ports will be released as POC(proof of concept) and anyone with the proper skills/knowledge may continue to work on them after of course asking for my full permission, with all this said i would also like to thank each and everyone of you for supporting my ports/roms over the course of these months, its was a pleasure and lots of fun developing for this community, also i would like to thank synergye/IOmonster for guiding me tru most of our ril pre builts wich i was able to port/work on most of my roms/ports, and so with this i say THANK YOU to each and everyone of you, and as always fuck xda!
> 
> Cheers guys!
> Rafyvitto


Oh man Am just here and i am missing your guide already just reading your posts them had gave me a lot of insight , and was also looking forward to see you get us thru to sense 4 (LOL) anyway this phone is a very good one but disappointing from HTC side , I now miss my Sensation 4G . Thanks for all your good work man Hope to still see you pop in here now and then ok . Oh and i want to try the xperia rom tell me what nots working in it now


----------

